# House and Garden Cocos A + B



## cktricky (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm using this 2 part nutrient system for a first time coco grow. Wondering if anyone else has any experience with it. I find it unique and a slight bit concerning that it's the only A/B that I've come across that uses a 1:1 A:B mixture throughout both veg and fruiting cycles; of course altering in mix strength. I have not been convinced on any other additives so far and I plan on using these base nutrients for the remainder of the grow. 

Just wondering if anyone has any experience with Cocos from House and Garden.


----------



## marmarb (Jul 26, 2011)

I was using ff trio but than towards the end of my grow I switched over to a/b coco plants seemed very tolerant of nutes didn't show any burn even when I upped it I also used the rooting hormone its a little pricey but deff good shit hope that helps u somehow u can call and talked to them their customer service is great


----------



## Bezy (Jul 26, 2011)

H&G is quality stuff, some of the best. There are a lot of A/B two parts out there we sell; Yellowbottles, Flora Duo, Advanced Sensi A/B, Advanced Conisour, etc.. There are also a lot of one part's out there, most are in powder form, I myself use a one part for veg and flower, works great. So don't be soo concerned that they packed all that goodness in only two bottles! It works, just sit back and watch um grow.


----------



## cktricky (Jul 27, 2011)

thanks for the reply. i was just curious on how only the dosage changes, and the levels of NPK all stay linear. must have something to do with how easily they are available in coco and the fact that the plant will take what it needs and overage gets flushed. ... idk. you can make all of this as complicated as you want i guess. thanks for the replies.


----------



## porterg843 (Nov 13, 2011)

I am using cocos a and b by house and garden along with their drip clean and root stimulator. I am having problems with magnesium lock out even after adding ca/mg.


----------



## Moses.Lyons (Nov 13, 2011)

I dislike House and Garden.

Its the ratios of a:b that are bring used that are suspect IMHO.

I used cocos a+b for 4 weeks once while trying 
to e&f coco, plants didn't do shit. Shit. I was
mixing like their website instructs with no response
from the plants, no flower development, no root
development, no stalk development, nothing.

Oh yeah I was not using the full system, just
a+b. I realize that variable is for the most part
the reason why my plants did not do anything

I did not use the full system because I was comparing
the results of Flora Duo and H&G as a base nutrient.
Flora Duo uses the same a+b throughout the life
cycle, just different ratios for veg/flower. H&G use
the same ratio of base and calls for specific additives
at specific stages. 


A 1:1 ratio of a+b throughout the entire life cycle?
With no different formula for flower? And they
recommend using their whole system.
For $25 a liter.


----------



## mincepie (Nov 20, 2011)

I have done my last 2 grows, and am doing my current grow using H&G cocoas A + B, admittedly my last two grows were in cocoa soil mediums. How ever my current grow - which consists of a Jack Herer, 2x Durbans poisons, and a Afghani x White Widow, I am using a hydro "buddy system" _(go to: http://sog.shopau.biz/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=8&products_id=364 for a look at it)_ Im currently 3 veeks into my veg cycle, using the same H&G fert, along with a dash of superthrive and growing some nice sizey healthy bushes.

As others have mentioned you do not have to switch to a "blooming" formula from a "vegative" or anything, just raise ur CF/PPM to the desired level and roll with the same nutes right through ur grow! Of course dont forget to add ur extra NPK 13-14 a month or so before your harvest and you'll have some nice big juicy buds 

Id recommend House and garden brands they are solid as!


----------



## HungryMan420 (Nov 20, 2011)

Im useing H&G aqua flakes for my Dwc works great and i also Run Canna Coco but i use XNutrients 3 part nutrient system with a lil added calmag cuz im in ro water its working really well!!


----------



## Qwisty (Nov 20, 2011)

cktricky said:


> Just wondering if anyone has any experience with Cocos from House and Garden.



If you are going to use H&G.. you really need to use the Roots Excelurator. That stuff is crazy good. I have a grow journal using H&G. 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/487154-ak48-blue-mystic-grow.html

This is just 5 days from seed... 

View attachment 1898326


----------



## TanisRoot1942 (May 3, 2020)

How long can you keep them mixing before you have to use them?


----------



## Ffwp710 (Aug 12, 2020)

anyone use h&g a/b with heavy 16 prime/fire? My ppms are extremely high and leaves began to curl a couple days ago. I’m in week 3.


----------



## Jdubb203 (Aug 15, 2020)

Ffwp710 said:


> anyone use h&g a/b with heavy 16 prime/fire? My ppms are extremely high and leaves began to curl a couple days ago. I’m in week 3. View attachment 4651781View attachment 4651782


What’s your ppm and what are your temps in your tent?


----------



## Ffwp710 (Aug 15, 2020)

Jdubb203 said:


> What’s your ppm and what are your temps in your tent?


I use EC, it’s was 3.0 and temps were 75 degrees tops and 69 at night, rh% is 50-65%


----------



## Jdubb203 (Aug 15, 2020)

I asked cause I had same thing happen it was to much nutes and to much heat on the plants. Once got more airflow and lower ec the cupping of the leaves went away.


----------



## Ffwp710 (Aug 15, 2020)

Jdubb203 said:


> I asked cause I had same thing happen it was to much nutes and to much heat on the plants. Once got more airflow and lower ec the cupping of the leaves went away.


I was thinking it could’ve been too much airflow but probably not, don’t think heat has anything to do with it. I think I bumped up cal mag and a/b too fast along with some supplements. How long of a waiting process to see it getting better with weaker nutes?


----------



## Ffwp710 (Aug 15, 2020)

Jdubb203 said:


> I asked cause I had same thing happen it was to much nutes and to much heat on the plants. Once got more airflow and lower ec the cupping of the leaves went away.


It’s just that one in the back left


----------



## Jdubb203 (Aug 15, 2020)

Has it gotten any better? I seen the new growth had straightened out like 2 days later from the onset of the curling leaves. I’m in dwc so I just did rez change and drop the temp a little in my case everything seems happy since then.


----------



## Ffwp710 (Aug 15, 2020)

Jdubb203 said:


> Has it gotten any better? I seen the new growth had straightened out like 2 days later from the onset of the curling leaves. I’m in dwc so I just did rez change and drop the temp a little in my case everything seems happy since then.


Not yet, hopefully the next couple of days


----------



## barefootgrow (Jan 5, 2021)

hello buddy, IMO reaching 3.0EC should be done only in coco or hydro systems and if the plants are in optimum shape. i believe that if you lower ur ppms a bit indeed a lot would help a lot. i wouldnt exceed the 2.6. but thats just my opinion. On other hand your plants look good man. add some enzyme like multizen or budxl. bless


----------

